# To Good to be True



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

It's probably pretty accurate as guaging the depth, kinda like a really long paddle!


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

same manufacturer 2 models, second is kinda neat too

http://www.hawkeyeelectronics.com/products/H22PX/overview.htm

http://www.hawkeyeelectronics.com/products/FF3355P/overview.htm


----------



## islander1225 (Jun 15, 2008)

I worked for west marine for alm ost 7 years and maybe sold 3 or 4 and 1 of them was one i bought, it does not work well actually i could never get it to work properly. Same thing with the hawkeye version. my 2 cents is to stay away and dont waste your time.


Alex


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

> I worked for west marine for alm ost 7 years and maybe sold 3 or 4 and 1 of them was one i bought, it does not work well actually i could never get it to work properly. Same thing with the hawkeye version. my 2 cents is to stay away and dont waste your time.
> 
> 
> Alex[/quot
> ...


----------



## islander1225 (Jun 15, 2008)

Not a prob Matt, i hate to see people get had on stupid products, i am the type of guy that would not reccomned something unless my self uses it or would use it so.


Alex


----------

